# Differences between Kuvasz and the Pyr?



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had my heart set on a great pyr for our next LGD for a long time-- I like that their personalities are more submissive to the owners and the herd rather than aggressive and figured it would be a better "fit" for a family like ours with a few young children to have a laid back low-strung dog. 

I have had non pure pyrs before, as well as retreivers, GSDs, aussies, pitts, and even a Rhodesian ridgeback. 
I'm comfortable with big dogs, and energetic dogs. I'm not looking for a "submissive dog" because I'm not comfortable being alpha. 

All that said-- there is breeder rescue situation I've heard about through local farm contacts for Kuvasz (all ages) coming up. 
I'm wondering if raising a Kuvasz might be a close fit to what I want in a dog--- or are they too different from what I have planned for in a Pyr? 

I don't care about coat, color, dry mouth, or build-- but I do want a dog that barks when things are not kosher, and has the bulk to handle a coyote. I worry about my mix who is retriever sized trying to take one on herself.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Dusky Beauty said:


> . I'm not looking for a "submissive dog" because I'm not comfortable being alpha.


If you're not comfortable being alpha you do NOT want a Kuvasv. They are a more intense dog then a Pyr. Very different personality.

Laid back and low strung are nowhere in the list of words I'd use to describe a Kuvasz.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Read about the Daemon sisters here. This should tell you all you need to know about the kuvasz personality. Its a hilarious read for anyone who hasn't read it. Blessings, Kat


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I think, and may well be wrong but, any dog owner needs to be 'alpha dog' to have a good working relationships.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Otter said:


> If you're not comfortable being alpha you do NOT want a Kuvasv. They are a more intense dog then a Pyr. Very different personality.
> 
> Laid back and low strung are nowhere in the list of words I'd use to describe a Kuvasz.


Or almost anydog for that matter, dog needs leadership
good luck


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Whisperwindkat said:


> Read about the Daemon sisters here. This should tell you all you need to know about the kuvasz personality. Its a hilarious read for anyone who hasn't read it. Blessings, Kat


Link didn't work for me


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

aart said:


> I think, and may well be wrong but, any dog owner needs to be 'alpha dog' to have a good working relationships.


This is my experience as well. Since I am a small sized woman, I felt it necessary to be the "Alpha" from the get go. Just weighed our 14 month old GP and he is 144 lbs., about 15 lbs more than me but he knows I am the boss.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

tracerracer said:


> Link didn't work for me


Try this one: http://www.lgd.org/stories/DaemonIntro.htm

Peg


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

aart said:


> I think, and may well be wrong but, any dog owner needs to be 'alpha dog' to have a good working relationships.


I quite agree, just wanted to make it clear I wasn't shopping for a dog with a "submissive personality" because I feel like I'm some kind of a shrinking violet when it comes to dogs. I've been known to nip an unruly pup on the ear myself :hysterical: 

Bottom line-- I'm wondering if Kuvasz are brought up to be good family oriented dogs like the pyrs they resemble, or if they are more "iffy" around children like a malamute.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

DB is right. She doesn't want a dog who has to be reminded of who the "alpha" is and shouldn't get one. I'm top dog in my house, but I don't have dogs who are always ready to test me.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Dusky Beauty said:


> I quite agree, just wanted to make it clear I wasn't shopping for a dog with a "submissive personality" because I feel like I'm some kind of a shrinking violet when it comes to dogs. I've been known to nip an unruly pup on the ear myself :hysterical:
> ..........


Oops, sorry, I misunderstood :shrug: Good luck with your research!


----------

